# Scammed by deewatcher!



## doretta59

Okay, I've waited paitently for deewatcher (AKA Lemmar Goodpasture) to send me an Orient Saturation Diver that I traded my Athaya Vintage Lamafa, two additional straps, one of which was a limited edition Suigeneric and $300, which he received Friday, October 16th, as confirmed by USPS tracking. I was lucky enough to place a stop payment on the check, but am out the watch and straps for a total value of $350! He's provided nothing but excuses and now no or incoherent communication. Just in case he offers my watch on this or any other watch forum, the Athaya Lamafa is number 282/500, so please report it and do not get involved with this person! Luckily, he's been banned here and on Watchfreeks, but not soon enough for me and one other gentleman on the forum. This is a first for me in many years of positive watch trade/sale transactions, so live and learn I guess.


----------



## bloody watches

Can you tell us more about the scammer - the delivery address he used etc.


----------



## doretta59

bloody watches said:


> Can you tell us more about the scammer - the delivery address he used etc.


Yes, he used a Webb City, Missouri address that he apparently stalked and removed the parcel. He did try to cash the check, but it obviously bounced due to the stop payment order. He even had the balls to email me asking why the check bounced, what utzpa! He said that he didn't care for what I was insinuating, that I should be patient and that his forum account had been hacked, what an A-HOLE! Anyhow, the Webb City detective bureau is on the case and has already contacted me regarding their findings thus far. The detective said that he was launching an investigation into the matter. I simply can't believe that people have the brass nuts to perpetrate this stuff!


----------



## stryker58

As tempted as I have been many times, I have yet to make a purchase on WUS for fear of something like this. I know it doesn't happen often but it only takes once I suppose. Sorry to read about this. I didn't realize that law enforcement would get involved in a case like this. That's a positive thing and I hope everything works out for you in the end.


----------



## watchmego3000

It's just amazing to me that someone would invite this kind of heat into their lives for a few hundred bones.

Best of luck getting full resolution.


----------



## wx_073

Sad to hear that .... :-(
anyway hope you get it back...


----------



## ccm123

Hope things work out.


----------



## donkeykong74

Damn, that sucks. Sorry for your troubles. I've only traded with reputable people on this forum. Drster is one of them. Trading is very scary. I usually call them and talk to them first.


----------



## Jaykay91

Ouch - that doesn't sound good at all... I hope the situation works out for you.


----------



## Knisse

stryker58 said:


> As tempted as I have been many times, I have yet to make a purchase on WUS for fear of something like this. I know it doesn't happen often but it only takes once I suppose. Sorry to read about this. I didn't realize that law enforcement would get involved in a case like this. That's a positive thing and I hope everything works out for you in the end.


This is NOT the norm, i have bought and sold multiple times on here and never had any issues, i have been contacted by people that turn out to be scammers, but i generally take precaution (as you should everywhere) and hence i have not been scammed. WUS is a incredible safe place to buy and sell, compared to eBay and various others places, this is one of those unfortunately incidents, but this is NOT the norm.

@OP, sorry for your loss.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

And with our new sales area posting requirements it's becoming even rarer. See for yourself in our Feedback and Reputation sub-forum.


----------



## watchfanatic100

Sorry to hear this hope you get your money back,you got to go with your gut feelings sometimes


----------



## jakedog

I had the same thing happen to me by two sellers on this site but i got my funds first one my credit card took care of loss,2nd one a other credit card took care of any one out of the us is very hard to us police in the states and in us scam artes use the trade me first that's when it get's really messed up out cash and watch.always use a credit card so you have back up as paypal fails a lot


----------



## adamv13

@ OP, sorry for your loss! As others have stated, this is not the norm. I've sold, traded and purchased from WUS. When dealing with ANYONE, you must do some homework and keep in mind that you are not only buying the watch but the person behind it.


----------



## Exclusivewatches

CMSgt Bo said:


> And with our new sales area posting requirements it's becoming even rarer. See for yourself in our Feedback and Reputation sub-forum.


As Bo already stated there are multiple actions made towards the sale section. However, they cannot assure your safety completely which is why you always should do your due diligence before interacting with a seller.

Sorry for your loss and I wish you the best outcome.


----------



## doretta59

Guys,

Thanks for the many well wishes for the positive resolution of this, but sadly enough, I'm still out the watch and straps. The detective that I spoke with has not gotten back to me since, so I'm assuming this is dead and I totally get it, this is and should be the least of his concern. Anyhow, CMSgt Bo has seen this guy on this and the WatchFreeks sites and has systematically banned him; however, he keeps coming back with a new handle and starts the madness all over again. The other gentleman that was scammed by this POS has noted his return a couple of times and I simply can't believe the huge brass nuts he's got to do so! I know that I may have been remiss in sending the watch, but after so many positive transactions, I didn't think anything of it. I must have been lulled into a sense of complacency by all the good that I've experienced here. I still love this site and continue to trade here, so no one should take this experience as the norm, it's far from it! We should continue to trade here, but just be careful, do your homework and we'll all have a lot of fun with our chosen hobby! Enjoy and Happy Holidays everyone!

Best,

Mike (doretta59)

P.S. - this actually happened on WatchFreeks and not WUS. I only found out about this scammer on the Watch Deals section here, but sadly a bit too late for me.


----------



## m0xty

Love your Lamafa...noted the serial number...will report you if find the listing of your watch

Sent from my ASUS_T00G using Tapatalk


----------



## vuminhduc2002

Please define the delivery address.
It will be helpful for all guys here to avoid the same story.

God will give you another watch, mate!


----------



## lovebandit

I know what you mean but he doesn't have "brass nuts"...just an utter lack of conscience and soul.


----------



## SEYOboy

really sorry to read this. hope you catch the thief and return the watch


----------



## cleef16

He stalked the address and picked up the parcel ? As in the shipping company left the package on the ground, at the door, and the guy just took it afterwards ?

Where I live (in the real world) even if the package has been paid for, the company will not hand over your package unless you're at the address and unless you provide some ID/proof.

What's really sad about this is that, in this little world of watch trading, selling if you're a nice and honest person, you will have way more to benefit than by running away with 300$. Those 300$ might work for a few weeks or days, but being known as a respectable and honest person cat get you way more on the long term, and this applies to everything.


----------



## MrCleanMC

I live in downtown DC and Fedex/UPS routinely leave packages under the front steps or on the front porch. Stuff does get stolen from time to time. BUT, I've always been able to get the stolen item replaced or refunded via the shipper. It is a PITA to have to deal with (who has time) but it has never been a problem. Typically it is something from Amazon or a commercial retailer.


----------



## Eugeinus

Always try to get high dollar items shipped to me here at my office/signature. Would hate having something left at my door only to get taken. Sorry to hear about everything OP


----------



## Ticonderoga

let us know if there are any developments


----------

